# Local 46 Apprentice - is it worth it?



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How did you come up with the name "Crusty"?


----------



## Crusty (Sep 16, 2018)

I usually use Krusty... but it was taken. I got it from the Simpsons years ago.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Look elseware and wait*

If you want into the trade, look for a non union shop to get the experience but keep tiring the union route. If you said you make twice what the calls offer even union it may take years to make that much depending on your area.


Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## Chops146 (Aug 26, 2018)

46 JW scale is 50.09, so apprentice step one will be in thr $25 range. Work nonunion and reapplying is an option. Some locals will take you as a CW and fast track you to apprenticeship, others will let you languish there. Depending on your geography, you might try 191, Everett. If you have any experience, you could sign book 4.


----------



## Crusty (Sep 16, 2018)

Yeah, I've been looking for non union stuff on craigslist. Hopefully I can find something. Also I never thought about Everett its much closer too. But thanks for the info, I'll just keep looking.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Dump the craigslist*



Crusty said:


> Yeah, I've been looking for non union stuff on craigslist. Hopefully I can find something. Also I never thought about Everett its much closer too. But thanks for the info, I'll just keep looking.



As said before if you want to get into the field
1. You will take a pay cut.
2. Keep trying the union.
3. Put on your work boots and work pants. Go door to door at non-union EC's and say you want to work and will do ANYTHING. If you get in work your butt off, no complaining no matter what, and DON'T go on your cell phone. If you show up everyday and on time, you are on your way to a great carrier. 


Good luck and don't give up we need good people in the field.
Cowboy


----------

